# New PB!



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Well arrived home from our annual salmon trip with a new personal best king, beating a 26# I caught years ago.
Definitely some hogs out there, getting them to shore is another thing. 

We seen many fish moving during the four day trip, getting them to bite was hard for most of the trip with select holes producing bites. Having different cures help curve the bite at times. I always carry one hardware rod to give another option and change of pace.

Day 2 we figured on covering ground with yaks would be best bet. After a poor egg bite day before, we were optimistic it would change. First hole drop the bobber in and fish on, for a friend and I. We both lose em then skein bite dies. Trying different runs on our way down I knew we end up at a spot I thought would be gold. Come around the corner and two boats had it locked, basically shoved us in a back up plan spot. I let my two buddies take the meat of the hole and I casted tail edges. After 15 minutes I scoot next to my friend and quartered my Thunderstick up stream to swing the bait through hole, then in front of my eyes I watched A fish chase then SMASHED my lure. After a 15 minute battle around logs and taking me 100 yards down stream I start to ware it down. I’m yelling for my friends for help as we had a bet for first fish landed, they were slow coming.lol I yell to them this is the biggest salmon I need your help. I crash it into the reeds and pin him as he wouldn’t fit in the net. Finally getting the two mangled treble hooks out of his beastly mouth we scratched our heads and said hmm high 20#’s, fingers crossed 30!?!??!?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

good story, n a great fish, u did good


----------



## 4theFish (May 17, 2019)

That’s the biggest Michigan salmon I’ve ever hear of being caught!

Good on ya!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice catch!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Congrats on the beast!


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

congrats and cheers! on a PB Kang of a lifetime


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## Ramstrong (Sep 28, 2017)

That’s a Stud anywhere. Congrats on joining the Tyee club.


----------



## rbarta (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats on a 30+!!! Had to be a riot fighting around all that timber

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome fish man! Still haven't boated a 30 pounder yet! I know we lost a couple this past weekend tho. The search continues...


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks! Man one heck of a class of fish! We fought a lot of 20#+ fish,my buddies had a harder time getting fish to shore.
One of them, it’s his second time king fishing and landed a 27#er. Lucky prick. The night before we landed a few at dark on sticks but I had lost 3 lures do to line issues. Really don’t know what line is on my casting rod, it’s a few years old. Appears to be 30# braid, the fish bent the snap also. I not sure if storm has a bad run of lures or another plastic change because we had 5 break at the head of lures. Two of them started pulling out the water. So after the second one did it I examined lures and noticed cracks. I’m not sure if it was just the size of fish or bad lures. I’ll have to see if there’s a rating on those things lol.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

nighttime said:


> Thanks! Man one heck of a class of fish! We fought a lot of 20#+ fish,my buddies had a harder time getting fish to shore.
> One of them, it’s his second time king fishing and landed a 27#er. Lucky prick. The night before we landed a few at dark on sticks but I had lost 3 lures do to line issues. Really don’t know what line is on my casting rod, it’s a few years old. Appears to be 30# braid, the fish bent the snap also. I not sure if storm has a bad run of lures or another plastic change because we had 5 break at the head of lures. Two of them started pulling out the water. So after the second one did it I examined lures and noticed cracks. I’m not sure if it was just the size of fish or bad lures. I’ll have to see if there’s a rating on those things lol.
> View attachment 431091


A few years back I had some thundersticks break between the hooks after smacking them on the water to knock weeds off. I emailed the company and the response I got was that the lure wasn't designed to withstand the extreme pressures caused by that. I'm thinking, what about the extreme pressures of 25# king salmon? Do they think people bass fish with these things? Anyway, I was not impressed with the answer I got. 

Awesome fish, still looking for my first 30+!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Swampdog467 said:


> A few years back I had some thundersticks break between the hooks after smacking them on the water to knock weeds off. I emailed the company and the response I got was that the lure wasn't designed to withstand the extreme pressures caused by that. I'm thinking, what about the extreme pressures of 25# king salmon? Do they think people bass fish with these things? Anyway, I was not impressed with the answer I got.
> 
> Awesome fish, still looking for my first 30+!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good luck, great year to get the big one. I emailed storm a couple days ago, no response. I’ll contact them a like 10 more times. Lol All the lures that broke were new this summer and never used.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

nighttime said:


> Good luck, great year to get the big one. I emailed storm a couple days ago, no response. I’ll contact them a like 10 more times. Lol All the lures that broke were new this summer and never used.


The ones that I had fail were new at the time also. They also used to get a small pinhole and take on water. Completely changed the action, rarely caught any fish on those. I don't think I've bought any new ones since, still have plenty of older ones that are holding up ok.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

There’s some bad ass fish out there for sure. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Balsa vs kings. Hmm...

I once sacrificed all four blue F11 rapalas I had to a school of summer run steelhead as we were in a tournament. Four. Lost one, three looked like the Shad Rap in your picture.


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

Swampdog467 said:


> A few years back I had some thundersticks break between the hooks after smacking them on the water to knock weeds off. I emailed the company and the response I got was that the lure wasn't designed to withstand the extreme pressures caused by that. I'm thinking, what about the extreme pressures of 25# king salmon? Do they think people bass fish with these things? Anyway, I was not impressed with the answer I got.
> 
> Awesome fish, still looking for my first 30+!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Just happened to me this weekend. Wacking leaves off and end up with a head and bill only.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Clum said:


> Just happened to me this weekend. Wacking leaves off and end up with a head and bill only.


I hope you let them know. Maybe if they continue to get complaints they will make some changes.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Got some reinforcements tonight 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I still have a box full but the few colors I did well with are gone. Lol I’ll be buying more next day or so. Hopefully less breakage. Short bills are much more forgiving, still have lots of those.








As far as rapala’s I like black and sliver also and perch


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Storm/ rapala emailed me and called.
They asked about slapping lures, which ours broke on fish. Not saying we haven’t slapped lures but happened on fish. I only have 3 of the 5 that broke. 
Rapala is sending shipping label and want lures back, he didn’t mention replacement but think they will. I’ll report back on what happens.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

nighttime said:


> Storm/ rapala emailed me and called.
> They asked about slapping lures, which ours broke on fish. Not saying we haven’t slapped lures but happened on fish. I only have 3 of the 5 that broke.
> Rapala is sending shipping label and want lures back, he didn’t mention replacement but think they will. I’ll report back on what happens.


What was the result on this? Did you ever get any feedback from Rapala?

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

My email was responded to. They warrantied the lures because I don’t slap leaves off, hmm maybe once but don’t tell them that. Because I sent email they paid for initial postage. Only had three of the broken ones so covered those as I sent them back to rapala.


----------

